# methanolic hydrochloric acid



## estremadoyro

Hola, podrían ayudarme con la traducción de 

*methanolic hydrochloric acid*​Es ácido clorhidrico y metanol?

Gracias por la ayuda.​


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Es "ácido clorhídrico metanólico".


----------



## el_novato

Hola

Un comentario

*hydro*chloric acid--- ácido *hidro*clorhídrico 

Saludos.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. No estoy de acuerdo. En castellano, es ácido clorhídrico. Aquí, el "hydro" en inglés, es hídrico en castellano.


----------



## el_novato

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. No estoy de acuerdo. En castellano, es ácido clorhídrico. Aquí, el "hydro" en inglés, es hídrico en castellano.



Muy bien, por eso no vamos a perder la amistad. Que ponga en su traducción "ácido clorhídrico".

Solo recordaba haberlo eschado también como.

ácido clorhídrico --- ácido hidroclorhídrico    (sin caer en detalles técnicos).

Todo esto es sin tomar en cuenta el "methanolic".

Saludos.


----------



## julian7911

Es una solución de ácido clorhídrico (o hidroclórico, menos usado) en metanol.


----------



## Marxelo

julian7911 said:


> Es una solución de ácido clorhídrico (o hidroclórico, menos usado) en metanol.



Coincido.

También:

 Solución  metanólica de ácido clorhídrico.


----------



## el_novato

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. No estoy de acuerdo. En castellano, es ácido clorhídrico. Aquí, el "hydro" en inglés, es hídrico en castellano.



el "hidro" no sabe que no puede ser usado en español con "i-latina", pero lo usan.

hidro-.
1. elem. compos. Significa 'agua'. Hidroavión, hidrofobia.

Esto se sale del tema, asi que la pregunta original no cabe aquí (a ver si lo leen antes que llegue la guadaña y lo borre). Solo es para seguir el comentario de Ilialluna sobre el "idioma". Y si no es cierto, tendré que estudiar química desde el principio.

Lo de "clorhídrico" e "hidroclorhídrico" no tiene que ver con el idioma, sino con algo más técnico.

Cuando al cloruro de hidrógeno (anhidro es sin agua) se le añade agua se convierte en una solución que puede ser llamada "ácido hidroclorhídrico".

El que una sea más usada que la otra, no significa que una esté incorrecta.  Sino que puede caer es deshuso o se convierta en obsoleto.

P.D. No es polémica, sino una forma en la que puedo aprender y corregir mis errores.

Saludos.


----------



## MHCKA

Del HCl.


Hmmm... según recuerdo de mis clases de Química en la superior, en efecto, el cloruro de hidrógeno es una cosa y el ácido clorhídrico otra.

El HCl en inglés se denomina: Anhydrous hydrogen chloride 

Como otras referencias de las substancia tomaremos:
Número ICSC: 0163
*Número CAS: 7647-01-0*
Número UN: 1050

Datos con los que comprobarán en la traducción oficial de las ICSC que el nombre en español es:

Cloruro de hidrógeno anhidro.

HCl es un hidruro en estado gaseoso. Cuando se mezcla con agua, forma un ácido, el clorhídrico, nombrado así conforme las reglas de nomenclatura aceptadas.

En este caso el solvente es el metanol.

Creo que lo más correcto es decir:

*Solución de cloruro de hidrógeno en metanol* para el *methanolic hydrochloric acid.*


----------



## Marxelo

Pero cloruro de hidrógeno en inglés es *hydrogen chloride. *Y además estamos hablando ya de la solución, por lo tanto en mi opinión se trata del *ácido clorhídrico*.


----------



## el_novato

Bueno, parece que al respoder al comentario de Illiana esto se mal interpretó.



Marxelo said:


> … Y además estamos hablando ya de la solución, por lo tanto en mi opinión se trata del *ácido clorhídrico*.



*Ya *habíamos quedado de acuerdo en eso comentarios atrás. Que mi comentario era ajeno a la pregunta original.




MHCKA said:


> Hmmm... según recuerdo de mis clases de Química en la superior, en efecto, el cloruro de hidrógeno es una cosa y el ácido clorhídrico otra.



Pues recuerdas bien, por eso hice la diferencia entre uno y otro. 



el_novato said:


> Cuando al cloruro de hidrógeno (anhidro es sin agua) se le añade agua se convierte en una solución que puede ser llamada "ácido hidroclorhídrico".




Mi comentario fué para ver que en Español se puede usar la palabra "hidroclorhídrico". Todo fue para eso, para validar que en español se usa.  No era para ver cuál era la traducción correcta. Y que se puede usar la palabra “hidroclorhídrico” no lo digo basado en mis estudios del tecnológico, ni del internet. Lo digo de primera mano.


Saludos.


----------



## Marxelo

Hola *El Novato*. Mi comentario era para responder el de *MHCKA*. No el tuyo.
Saludos.


----------



## el_novato

Gracias Marxelo.

Disculpa la confusión. Mi información era para Ilialluna, y no vi el comentario de MHCKA. Por lo que me confundí al ver tu mensaje anterior. 

Anque lo debí de pensar dos veces ya que te he visto en las demás participaciones y veo que eres una persona que sabe y además bien documentada.

Saludos y disculpa de nuevo.


----------



## Ilialluna

Bueno, pues yo lo único que puedo decir es que también he estudiado química y nunca he visto "ácido hidroclorhídrico", aunque a lo mejor, eso no lo discuto, alguien lo utilice así. Para mí, el concepto de que al cloruro de hidrógeno se le añade agua y se convierte en un ácido va expresado en el hídrico del final de clorhídrico. Me parece redundante poner hidro delante.
De cualquier forma, para saber si estamos documentados o no, se puede ojear el perfil de usuario que todos tenemos en el foro, donde aparecen las cualificaciones académicas y laborales de cada uno.
Un saludo.


----------



## Marxelo

No hay problema *el novato*.
Respecto del "_ácido hidroclorhídrico_" yo tampoco lo había visto así pero a veces hay modismos locales también en términos científicos. Supongo que debe ser eso.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Esto es para Illiana (asi evito confusiones).

No soy químico pero lo he consultado con una Ingeniera Química que además es catedrática, asesora, y con experiencia en la industria. Y  el término se utliza. ¿Correcto o no? Solo le arranqué una sonrisa de los labios, y algo más. Pero que más da: todo el mundo se equivoca.

En cuanto a la información del perfil, !te felicito! Eres una persona bien preparada.

Esto solo es para aprender, compartir conocimientos y ayudar. Y por supuesto, si estoy equivocado soy el primero en dar gracias por que me lo hagan saber.

Asi que ... ¡Gracias!


----------

